# Lighting them up!! - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*3/28/2014*
Had nice conditions tonight with the Adam D. group of 4 from Dallas. The wind was South at 10 mph, and the tides were way up. We started off in stained water near area creeks and drains that was muddied by the hard falling tide. We gigged 5-6 fish pretty quick around the creeks, and then searched for a handful more in clearer waters on hard sand shorelines. At 10:30pm, with 12 fish in the box, the cold front hit and we made a quick move to the northwest shore of the bay. Here we found rapidly clearing water and lots of flounder moving in shallow. We gigged our last 8 fish in 20 minutes, limiting out with 20 flounder by 11pm. We had a few larger size flounder tonight, including four fish in the 18-21" range. Water conditions are great right now, with plenty of emergent seagrass clearing the sediment near the shore. We also saw tons of upper-slot reds tonight, foraging on the bait pouring out of areas drains on the outgoing tide.

I have plenty of open dates during April-May right now, even a few weekend nights still available. Gigging is the best I have seen in several years, so lets go get em!!

I also offer daytime bay fishing trips. Trust me, when you can see where the reds are at night from the flounder boat, I know right where they will be in the morning. I run a 2013 23' Shoalwater Cat for my daytime trips, plenty of room for 4 people to fish comfortably.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*One hour limits...*

*3/29/2014*
Light NE winds and perfect tide level made for the most favorable gigging conditions I have seen all year. I had the Rocky R. group of 3 on the boat tonight. The action was insane, and we gigged our 15 fish limit on the first stop, in only ONE HOUR!! The flounder continue to pour into the bays right now, its gonna be a great summer...

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Big winds, no problem....*

*4/1/2014*
I had the Rhew D. group of 4 on the boat tonight. It was brutally windy out of the SE at 20-25 with higher gusts. After a long slow boat ride on the way out, we finally found an area with clear water. The flounder were hiding in shallow protected coves with soupy mud bottom. The wind made it a real challenge to put fish in front of the boat, and we missed several along the way. After 2 hours of gigging we had our 20 flounder limit. The flounder numbers are incredible this year, and even in horrible conditions limits have been coming easy.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------

